# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Aksidentet në Shqipëri, çdo ditë një viktimë

## DYDRINAS

Aksidentet në Tiranë, çdo ditë një viktimë

» Dërguar më: 26/11/2009 - 15:09

*Aksidentet rrugore shkaktojnë çdo ditë një viktimë. Kryeqyteti renditet në krye të listës së qyteteve që ka numrin më të madh të tragjedive automobilistike. Viktimat, në 60 për qind të rasteve janë këmbësorët.* Një studim i Institutit të Shëndetit Publik i realizuar në Tiranë, duke iu referuar shifrave të Qendrës Kombëtare të Traumatologjisë, tregon se nga 1860 persona që dëmtohen nga aksidentet, rreth 300 humbasin jetën. Duke iu referuar shifrave, ISHP-ja hedh alarmin ndaj aksidenteve, çka konfirmon se *Shqipëria ka 10 të vdekur për 15 mijë banorë, një numër që është 3.5 herë më i lartë se vendet e tjera*. Numri më i madh i aksidenteve shënohet në kryeqytet, pasi ka më shumë automjete në qarkullim. Ndërsa janë meshkujt e moshës 25 deri në 45 vjeç, që kapin numrin më të madh të autorëve të aksidenteve, të ndjekur nga meshkujt e moshës 18 deri 25 vjeç. Ora që shënon më shumë aksidente në Tiranë është 12:00 deri në orën 20:00, ndërsa periudha që shënon pikun e rasteve me pasojë vdekjen është stina e verës. Ndër shkaqet e aksidenteve është shpejtësia tej normave të parashikuara në kodin rrugor dhe pakujdesia e këmbësorëve.

Fëmijët

*Tirana regjistron edhe numrin më të madh të aksidenteve, por më shqetësues është fakti se mes viktimave bie në sy shifra e lartë e fëmijëve*. Në këto aksidente janë plagosur 146 fëmije ose 8 për qind e gjithë të dëmtuarve si dhe kanë vdekur 31 fëmijë ose 10 për qind e gjithë të vdekurve. Ndërkaq, vihet re se grupmosha 5-10 vjeç është ajo më e prekura nga dëmtimet prej aksidenteve rrugore. Kjo grupmoshë dominon si për fëmijët këmbësorë, ashtu edhe për ata pasagjerë. Për sa i përket specifikimit, vërehet se mbizotërojnë këmbësorët, të cilët përbëjnë 74 për qind, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve janë mosha të reja. Por, në listën e të rrezikuarve hyjnë edhe pasagjerët apo biçiklistët. Sipas statistikave të ISHP-së, që i referohen informacioneve të marra nga Drejtoria e Policisë së Qarkullimit Rrugor, gjate tre viteve të fundit ka prirje të rritjes së të dëmtuarve, ndërsa është rritur bilanci i viktimave. Meshkujt me moshë 25-45 vjeç përbëjnë numrin më të madh të autorëve të aksidenteve, të ndjekur nga ata me moshë nga 18-25 vjeç.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## diita

Nuk po cuditem, pasi vete e pash se sa te pa kujdesshem ishin vozitesit atje ne Shqiperi.
Duhej syte ti beje 6 atje, se mos po te bjen ky e mos aj tjetri. 
Keq se humbin jeten shum veta e sidomos shumica jane femije.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Edvin83

Aksidentet, dhunimi i ligjit që vret
29/12/2009
Andrea Stefani 
Gazeta Shqip

Dy njerëz në ditë humbasin jetën nga aksidentet automobilistike! Nëse kjo statistikë e policisë e publikuar në media është e vërtetë, atëherë mund të thuhet se në Shqipëri rreth 700 njerëz në vit vriten nëpër rrugë nga përplasjet apo rrokullisjet e makinave. Është pa fjalë një bilanc alarmant lufte. Ndoshta shumë më pak civilë vriten në vende ku vlojnë betejat si Afganistani apo Iraku. Por numri tepër i lartë i vdekjeve në aksidente automobilistike është provë e një tjetër të vërtete të hidhur që fshihet në rrënjë të këtyre vdekjeve. Është prova e mungesës së zbatimit të ligjit. Në radhë të parë nga organet e policisë rrugore. Në këtë kuptim aksidentet e shumta që përgjakin rrugët dhe jetët e njerëzve nuk janë aksidente, por një kosto që shfaqet si domosdoshmëria e tmerrshme që na godet si ndëshkim për dhunimin që i bëjmë ligjit. Aksidentet rrugore bëhen kështu tërthorazi indeks i përgjakshëm i korruptimit të shërbimeve policore. Pas një aksidenti të sapondodhur në qendër të Tiranës, në bulevardin më të gjerë dhe më komod të vendit ku humbën jetën tre vetë, drejtues të lartë të policisë rrugore deklaruan: Policia do të reagojë jashtëzakonisht rreptë! Janë deklarata hipokrite që sikur tentojnë të fshehin me alarme  e betime populiste,  atë që prej shumë vitesh mbetet shkaku kryesor i aksidenteve, mungesën e zbatimit të ligjit. Sepse për të parandaluar vdekjet në trafik nuk lipset ndonjë reagim me rreptësi të jashtëzakonshme, por vetëm rreptësia e zakonshme, e përditshme dhe pakorruptueshme e ligjit.

***

Nëse ndonjë polic do të kishte ndaluar ndonjërin nga automjetet që vërtitej pandalshëm me shpejtësi të ndaluar rrugëve të Tiranës, aksidenti në qendër të saj nuk do të kishte ndodhur. Nëse ndonjë polic rrugor do kishte ndaluar personat që ngisnin automjetin ende nën avujt e alkoolit të festës dhe do tju kishte marrë patentën, ata sot do ishin ende gjallë. E njëjta gjë mund të thuhet edhe për qindra e qindra aksidente që kanë ndodhur çdo vit. Zbatimi i ligjit dhe i rregullave të qarkullimit do kishte shpëtuar qindra jetë. Qindra familje nuk do të ishin sot në zi. Vetëm kaq duhet të na bëjë të kuptojmë forcën shpëtuese të respektimit të ligjit. Dhe jo vetëm për këtë rrafsh që po flasim, jo vetëm për trafikun. Por mos vallë ata që shkelin rregullat, vetë personat që aksidentohen janë pa faj? A nuk janë vetë ata që, në kundërshtim me rregulla të njohur tashmë botërisht, ngasin makinën pasi kanë pirë alkool ose jo, tej shpejtësive të lejuara? Ska dyshim që kanë përgjegjësi dhe mjerisht, jo pak herë të paguar me jetën. Por tendenca për të shkelur rregullat do të ishte shumë më e vogël, nëse tendenca për të zbatuar ligjin nga ana e policisë, do të ishte më e lartë. Të kalosh përgjegjësinë te qytetarët, dhe aq më tepër te viktimat e aksidenteve, do të ishte cinizëm i bazuar edhe në të pavërtetën e ekzistencës së qytetarëve të përsosur, të ekzistencës në shumicë të njerëzve që i zbatojnë ligjet dhe rregullat (edhe ato të qarkullimit rrugor) në mënyrë të vetvetishme. Por realitetet nuk janë të tilla. Ndryshe, në një shoqëri nuk do të kishte nevojë as për ligj dhe ndoshta, as edhe për shtet e polici. Kohët tregojnë se shumica e njerëzve janë më të prirur të zbatojnë një ligj nëse edhe mundësia e ndëshkimit, në rast të moszbatimit të ligjit, është më e madhe. Kur shanset e mosndëshkimit të thyerjes së një rregulli të trafikut rriten, po ashtu rritet edhe shpeshtësia e shkeljes së këtij rregulli dhe bashkë me të, edhe aksidentet si ndëshkim i tërthortë i moszbatimit të rregullit. Kjo mund të thuhet për çdo ligj apo rregull dhe jo vetëm për ato që rregullojnë trafiqet e makinave.

***

Kjo është dialektika e brendshme e marrëdhënies së qytetarëve dhe policisë me ligjin, dialektikë që, në një kuptim, nuk mund të mos e nxjerrë policinë bashkëfajtore për aksidentet e shtuara që po ndodhin nëpër rrugët e Shqipërisë. Dhe nuk duhet shumë ekspertizë, por mjafton të hedhësh vështrimin në trafikun e kryeqytetit, për të kuptuar se ai që quhet qarkullim është një kaos i vërtetë. Semaforët nuk funksionojnë kurrë gjithandej. Ajo që dominon, si dukuri, nuk është zbatimi, por dhunimi i rregullave. Tashmë është bërë e zakonshme të shohësh qytetarë që ngasin motoçikleta mbi trotuare, një zakon që nuk ekzistonte vite më parë, pra edhe atëherë kur mendohej se shteti ishte më në anarki. Diku më poshtë sheh një automjet luksoz që turret me shpejtësi të ndaluar, por edhe policin që ndodhet aty pranë dhe që nuk e ndalon. E përse të ngatërrohet dhe të hyjë në telash me dikë që mund të ketë miqësi me eprorë të tij duke vënë rrezik edhe vendin e punës, të vetmin burim financiar me të cilin ushqen kalamajtë? Këto dhe të tjera arsyetime e llogari si këto, enden në kokat e jo pak policëve rrugorë duke i bërë të mbyllin sytë para dhunimit të ligjit. Por ka edhe motive e rrethana të tjera që e bjerrin forcën e ligjit për parandalimin e aksidenteve. Jo pak policë, sikundër është treguar me fakte edhe në media, nuk e ndëshkojnë thyerjen e rregullave të qarkullimit, por e mjelin atë. Në vend që të penalizojnë shkelësit sipas ligjit, ata preferojnë të vjelin prej tyre ryshfete ku e ku më të vogla se gjoba e sanksionuar me ligj. Por duket se ligjet e trafikut janë më të ngjashme me ligjet natyrore në ndëshkimin që u bëjnë shkelësve të tyre. Ligji i rëndesës nuk fal nëse hidhesh nga një lartësi e madhe dhe po ashtu duket edhe ligji i shpejtësisë në trafik. Prandaj ndoshta jo pak nga ata shkelës të ligjit që i shpëtojnë gjobës së ligjit shpejtësisë me anë të një ryshfeti, nuk i shpëtojnë më pas vdekjes nga aksidentet që vjen si ndëshkim natyror nga shkelja e ligjit të shpejtësisë. Prandaj themi se korrupsioni i vogël i policisë që zbut ndëshkime që janë miratuar për të nxitur zbatimin e rregullave të trafikut, është një nga shkaqet kryesore të aksidenteve të djeshme, të sotme dhe të nesërme. Një qytetar që e di se nuk do ti hiqet patenta, sepse e nget makinën i dehur apo mbi shpejtësinë e lejuar, që e di se thjesht mund ta kalojë lumin duke i paguar policit të radhës një 1 mijë apo 2 mijë lekë, është më i predispozuar ti shkelë rregullat e qarkullimit dhe pra, më i ekspozuar ndaj mundësisë së një aksidenti me kosto jetën. Kështu, korrupsioni dhe ryshfeti duke zbutur forcën goditëse dhe penalizuese të shkeljes së ligjit, bëhen burim i pasojave edhe më të rënda të shkeljes së ligjit që janë aksidentet. Numri i lartë i aksidenteve denoncon kështu mungesën e frymës së ligjit në Shqipëri, denoncon ekzistencën e një prirjeje më të fuqishme për ta dhunuar sesa për të respektuar ligjin, prirje që fuqizohet edhe më shumë nga korrupsioni dhe varfëria. Gjë që na provon edhe një herë se ligjet dhe rregullat e mira janë bërë për të mbrojtur jetën e njerëzve dhe se çdo mekanizëm korruptiv që çon në dhunimin e tyre, është një mekanizëm kundër jetës.

----------


## juanito02

Jemi kapadai te gjithe ne rruge. 
Te gjithe turren me te parakalu e ku ne nje vend qe koha nuk kushton fare.
Ti pret ne sira frrap kapadiau radhes te vjen nga korsia tjeter per me fitu 4 m rruge.
Harxhon gjith ate karburant me gaz te larte per me fitu 4m
Per mua policia atje i ka pak dekoratat me keta palo shofera qe jemi ne.
Le kur vin nga jashte shqipot. Kan nji makine luksoze qe e perdorin vetem kur vine ne Shqiperi e vu ketu e vu aty qe te duken sa te bukur e kane makinen.
Anej jashte rrine si pulat ne trafik me gjith ato teknologji qe kane ato vende, ketu si gjela te zgjidhem nga fija.

----------


## Eve

Nuk habitem me then te drejten, me ato  sisteme sinjalistikash rrugore qe kemi, me ato semafore qe me shume s'punonjne dhe nuk respektohen si nga njerezit edhe nga shoferet, por mbi te gjitha jemi popull pa kulture dhe kjo  duket tek menyra se si qarkullojne makinat ne Tirane, pa kurrfare rregulli, chaos. Nejse edhe sistemi i rrugeve te le shume per te deshiruar. Duhen me shume rruge te degezuara, me shume roundabouts etc etc. Ne ende s'kemi teknologji rrugore, pa kamera , rruget pa tabela ehuuuu te ze koka...

----------


## K.i EPERM

juanito02--Jemi kapadai te gjithe ne rruge-------80% PO!!!!!

Edvin83--- Gjë që na provon edhe një herë se ligjet dhe rregullat e mira janë bërë për të mbrojtur jetën e njerëzve dhe se çdo mekanizëm korruptiv që çon në dhunimin e tyre, është një mekanizëm kundër jetës.
---rreth 700 njerëz në vit vriten nëpër rrugë nga përplasjet apo rrokullisjet e makinave. Është pa fjalë një bilanc alarmant 
  Nëse respektohen Ligjet dhe rregullat vetem 50% numri i të vdekurve në rrugë do të ishte 7e jo 700 ? në vit.
 -----Përshendetje F.SH

----------


## Edvin83

Aksidentet dhe ndëshkimi
Anila Dushi | 30/12/2009 |
Shekulli 
Në kaosin që mbizotëron në qarkullimin rrugor me të cilin çdonjëri prej nesh përballet, një rol të madh luan dhe moszbatimi i rregullave përkatëse të miratuara me ligj.
Thuajse kujtdo i ka takuar të shohë një skenë aksidentesh, të cilat në vendin tonë, veçanërisht vitet e fundit, janë shtuar shumë. Përmirësimet në infrastrukturën rrugore duket se kanë ndikuar në uljen e sigurisë në rrugë dhe pse duhej të ishte e kundërta.
Rrugë të vijëzuara, vendosja në to e sinjalistikës përkatëse, dhe profesionalizmi e mosabuzimi nga ata që paguhen për të garantuar normalitet në qarkullimin rrugor, patjetër që do bënin që numri i aksidenteve rrugore në rrugët e Shqipërisë të ishte shumë më i vogël.
Por, ndërsa për sinjalistikën janë pushtetet vendore dhe ai qendror që duhet të bëjë punën e vet, në rritjen e numrit të aksidenteve ndikon dhe puna e dobët e strukturave të qarkullimit rrugor.
Shumë prej nesh kanë pasur rastin të shohin patrulla apo policë rrugorë që ndalin mjetet dhe si ato abuzojnë hapur me mosndëshkimin e atyre që i shkelin rregullat e qarkullimit rrugor.
Por, situata bëhet më e rëndë, kur ka aksidente dhe rrugët mbulohen me gjak nga të plagosur apo dhe viktima, që shpeshherë si "faj "të vetëm të tyre kanë se u ndodhën në kohën e vendin e gabuar.
Punonjësit e qarkullimit rrugor, ato që paguhen nga taksapaguesit shqiptarë, duket se në këto raste kanë dhe mundësinë më të madhe për abuzime.
Ekspertët përkatës, kundrejt përfitimeve personale hartojnë dokumentacionin përkatës shpesh jo sipas gjendjes reale, por ngaqë pala që ka shkaktuar aksidentin, me faj ose jo i afron "diçka".
Dhe ekspertët hartojnë procesverbale, ku fajin e ka viktima, dhe pse ai po ecte në këmbë apo me biçikletë në krahun e vet të lëvizjes, dhe pse ka dashur të presë rrugën pa vijëzime, ndërsa makina që e aksidenti ishte larg, por erdhi shumë shpejt.
Dhe bëhen letrat, ku i vdekuri nuk flet, dëshmitarët nuk pyeten fare ose pyetën ato që do shkaktari i aksidentit, dhe prokuroria nuk lodhet më shumë për të zbardhur të vërtetën.
Ai që shkaktoi aksidentin, që mori jetë njerëzish, qoftë dhe një të vetëm, "nuk ka faj", "nuk ecte me shpejtësi", edhe viktimën e hodhi disa metra më larg.
Në këtë situatë, shteti bëhet bashkëfajtor, ndërsa qytetari viktimë e korrupsionit që fillon nga polici në rrugë, eksperti, drejtuesi i policisë (atëherë kur ky është "vigjilent" dhe kërkon më shumë shpjegim), prokurori e gjykatësi.
Përballë këtij zinxhiri korruptiv shtetëror, qytetari i zakonshëm, ai që e ka pësuar, nuk ka fuqi as të mbrohet dhe as të reagojë. Ndëshkimin duhet ta japë shteti, por ai nuk e bën.
Nuk e bën, pasi i punësuari i tij është i korruptuar dhe abuzon me detyrën. Një fakt tjetër që e pohon këtë është dhe masat e dënimit që jepen nga gjykata për vepra penale si shkelja e rregullave të qarkullimit rrugor.
Në të shumtën e rasteve janë dënime me kusht që shoqërohen me ndalim të drejtimit të automjetit për një kohë të caktuar, masë kjo që nuk zbatohet, ose kur ka aksidente tepër të rënda me disa viktima, mund të jetë dënim minimal që gjithsesi nuk bëhet i tëri.
Dhe "viktimë" këtu është përsëri qytetari. Jo vetëm ai që humbi jetën apo u gjymtua, por të gjithë ato që lëvizin në rrugë, që ndihen të pasigurt kur ecin dhe kur zbatojnë rregullat e qarkullimit rrugor, por që ato që lëvizin me makinë nuk i përfillin, madje se edhe po ndodhi diçka , "i gjendet zgjidhja".

----------


## Edvin83

Festat përgjaken nga aksidentet, harrohen fishekzjarrët
Eglantina Bardhi | 05/01/2010 

Shekulli

Sipas shefit të Traumatologjisë, Olldashi, ka pasur fluks aksidentesh. Më pak lëndime se asnjëherë nga fishekzjarrët

Fluks aksidentesh automobilistike, helmime nga produktet ushqimore dhe ndryshe nga vitet e mëparshme shumë më pak të lënduar nga fishekzjarrët. Ky është bilanci i të lënduarve ditët e festave, të cilët janë pritur nga bluzat e bardha që kanë qenë në shërbim këto ditë.


Shefi i Shërbimit i Qendrës Kombëtare të Traumës në Spitalin Ushtarak, Fatos Olldashi, shpjegoi për gazetën mbi fluksin e pacientëve që kanë pritur ditët e festave.


Aksidentet


Aksidentet po bëhen gjithnjë më problematike dhe për fat të keq as ditët e festave nuk janë kursyer aksidentet automobilistike. Kështu u shpreh shefi i Traumatologjisë, Fatos Olldashi, i cili theksoi se në këto ditë festash rrugët e vendit janë përgjakur nga aksidentet.


"Për gjithë personelin e shërbimit që drejtoi, problematike kanë qenë aksidentet, pasi fluksi i peronave të dëmtuar ka qenë i lartë.


Mund të them se ka pasur shumë, ditët e festave kemi pritur mbi 50 pacientë në ditë, ku një pjesë e mirë e tyre kanë qenë të dëmtuar nga aksidentet", - pohon Olldashi, duke shtuar se stafi i tij ka treguar gatishmëri të plotë për t'i pritur pacientët dhe trajtuar në mënyrë korrekte.


Ndërkohë, ai shpjegoi se shkaku kryesor i numrit të madh të aksidenteve kanë qenë emigrantët, të cilët të paambientuar me terrenin shkaktojnë përplasje, duke sjellë dëmtime deri në vdekje të udhëtarëve.


Ndërkohë, shkak tjetër mbetet edhe përdorimi pa kriter i pijeve alkoolike nga drejtuesit e mjeteve, të cilët nuk arrijnë të jenë të përgjegjshëm në drejtimin e automjeteve.


"Mendoj se duhet të merren masa që aksidentet të mos shkaktojnë kaq shumë viktima as në ditë festash dhe as në ditë të zakonshme. Mund të them se numri i të vdekurve është gjithnjë e më i madh nga aksidentet ka ardhur koha që ky problem të evitohet dhe për këtë duhet të punojnë strukturat përkatëse, por të ndërgjegjësohen edhe vetë njerëzit", - theksoi Olldashi.


Fishekzjarrët


Ndryshe nga vitet e tjera, këtë vit fishekzjarrët kanë qenë problemi më i vogël i bluzave të bardha te Spitali Ushtarak. Sipas shefit të shërbimit të Traumatologjisë, Fatos Olldashi, këtë vit ka pasur më pak se asnjëherë tjetër të lënduar nga fishekzjarrët dhe kjo jo për shkak se fishekzjarrët nuk paraqesim më rrezik, por përdorimi i tyre ka qenë më i pakët se vitet e tjera. "Në fakt, këtë vit ka rënë në mënyrë të ndjeshëm numri i të dëmtuarve nga fishekzjarrët.


Vitet e kaluara kemi pasur me dhjetëra të lënduar, madje edhe në gjendje të rëndë nga fishekzjarrët", - pohon Fatos Olldashi, duke ritheksuar se problem për traumat vazhdojnë të mbeten aksidentet automobilistike dhe fatkeqësisht jo më e theksuar në ditë festash.



Spitali Infektiv, fluks të helmuarish nga ushqimet


Helmimet nga produktet ushqimore në ditët e festave kanë qenë një problem që ka shoqëruar festuesit. Burime pranë spitalit Infektiv në Qendrën Spitalore Universitare "Nënë Tereza" bëjnë të ditur se ka pasur fluks pacientësh të helmuar nga ushqimet, por pa pasoja të rënda për shëndetin.


Sipas mjekëve, konsumimi i këtyre produkteve nuk ka qenë në mënyrë korrekte duke sjellë edhe intoksikacione. Ndërkohë, mjekët e urgjencës pohojnë se problematikë kanë qenë edhe pacientët diabetikë, pasi ata kanë prishur dietën e tyre duke iu shkaktuar çrregullime në organizëm.

----------


## goldian

e tmerrshme eshte 
edhe ne shkoder shume aksidente por shyqyr jo me viktima

----------


## Cold Fusion

Tirana eshte katastrof, sa hap televizorin do degjosh ndonje te vdekur nga aksidentet automobilistike. Dhe aksi i rruges Tirane - Shkoder eshte tmerresisht shume keq, perdite do ndodhi ndonje aksident. Per aq kohe sa policet e trafikut apo policia rrugore nuk zgjidh problemet ndervete, nuk do ket ndonje permiresim ne gjendjen e krijuar. Sa te ket polic me 4 klas qe drejtojn dhe cifuta te lekut, nuk mendoj se do bien aksidentet rrugore. Mos na rraft per risk, se jemi dhe kembesor, e bejm nga shkolla ne shtepi me kemb.

----------


## Edvin83

SI U BËNË SHQIPTARËT KAMIKAZË?
08/01/2010
Erion Kristo
Gazeta Shqip

Mos u habisni fare për këtë! Ndodhin transformime të mëdha brenda shpirtit të një populli dhe kamikazllëku është një ndër to dhe brenda nesh. A nuk i quajmë me këtë emër, përditë dhe disa herë në ditë, bashkëqytetarët tanë që mund të bëjnë gjithçka, po vetëm një gjë skanë mësuar ende: si ti ngasin makinat. Dhe kjo nuk do shumë mund për tu shpjeguar. Problemi nuk qëndron te sjellja jonë që ia bën muuu, por te ndryshimi i saj. Ndërkohë që jemi në bisedime për të barazuar patentat shqiptare me patentat europiane, nuk mund të mos bjerë në sy që ngarësit e makinave te  ne, vetëm se europianë nuk mund të quhen. Ndoshta duhet vënë në dijeni qytetari italian që po barazohet me qytetarin shqiptar, se të paktën për ne shkon ajo thënia e tmerrshme: Arma më vdekjeprurëse në botë është njeriu.

Nëse do të bëjmë një tipologji të thjeshtë të ngarësit shqiptar, do të bindemi katërçipërisht se në vend që të japim patenta, duhet të heqim patenta; në vend që ti barazojmë duhet ti margjinalizojmë. Gjithçka te ne ka pamjen e fasadës, dhe sado që pamja e patentave tona është e mrekullishme, asaj nuk i  bashkëngjitet një përvojë rrugore po aq e mrekullueshme. U desh përmbytja e rrugëve me gjak, që disa njerëzve të rëndësishëm të medias tu hapeshin sytë për rrezikun potencial dhe real të makinizmit në Shqipëri. Dhe nuk bëhet fjalë për shoferët, se ata ende kanë ndonjë ndjesi për rrugën dhe njerëzit në rrugë, por për ngarësit e zakonshëm të makinave. Ndërkohë që targat e makinave kanë mbaruar edhe numri i viktimave është shtuar.

Mjafton të kujtojmë se gjatë diktaturës u vranë në 40 vjet rreth 5000 vetë, ndërsa në 20 vjetët e tranzicionit vetëm në rrugë kanë humbur jetën rreth 7000 vetë, për të vënë alarmin jo te ne, se ne nuk kemi veshë, po te të huajt, sidomos tek ata të huaj që po tregohen dashamirës me ne për punë patentash. Ndërkohë që duhet të thonë stop, ata vetë po shtojnë rrezikshmërinë për qytetarët e tyre, duke lejuar një masë njerëzish që vetëm të marrë mund të quhen, të ngasin auto-bombat e tyre në territore europiane, ndërkohë që duhen izoluar njëlloj siç bëhej dikur me të sëmurët me murtajë.

Le ti kthehemi tipologjisë ngarëse, se ajo edhe pse në terma letrarë e deskriptivë, përsëri mund të shpjegojë shumëçka. A nuk jemi ne që ndalojmë makinën në mes të rrugëve tona të projektuara vetëm për mushka, për të bërë një dorë muhabet me baxhanakun e dajës, sepse na ka marrë shumë malli për të, ndërsa radha e makinave prapa bëhet e pamasë.

Dhe nëse dikush i bie borisë i nervozuar, ata që kanë ndaluar dalin si bllok nga makina në mënyrë kërcënuese, sa ta ngrijnë buzëqeshjen në buzë. A nuk na ndodh në rrugët tona, që sapo parakalon dikë me shpejtësi normale, ky të riparakalon me shpejtësi anormale, për të ndaluar vetëm pak sekonda pas parakalimit gjithë tym në një kthesë aty pranë, dhe pikërisht përpara syve tuaj të terrorizuar që nuk e kuptojnë dot psenë e gjithë këtij raptus-i. A mund të shpjegojë dikush përse te ne dhe vetëm te ne makinat janë të gjitha homoseksuale.

Ato të ngjeshen në prapanicë edhe kur je me 1 km në orë dhe kur je me 100 në orë. Ndërsa duhej të rrinin larg teje 1 metër për çdo kilometër shpejtësi. Nëse të takon të kthehesh apo të bësh ndonjë manovër, mundësia nuk ekziston se ndërkohë je ngushtuar kaq shumë dhe të tjerët pas teje janë ngushtuar edhe më shumë, sa e vetmja rrugëzgjidhje është të bësh atë çka duan të ndërkryerit dhe jo ti që ke hallin. Si shpjegohet që kur një mori makinash janë në radhë, një mori tjetër makinash i bie anash teje me shpejtësi marramendëse, dhe mbi të gjitha si shpjegohet që këta ikin në punë të vet duke kaluar nga krahu i kundërt, ndërsa ti pret edhe më shumë në radhë.

Kush është në gjendje ta shpjegojë se përse në çdo orë të ditës dhe të natës poshtë pallatit tënd dhe brenda veshit tënd, mijëra njerëz u bien njëkohësisht mijëra borive, madje dhe kur është polici në semafor, a thua se njerëzit janë elefantë që merren vesh me njëri-tjetrin me bori? A thua se mjafton akti kërcënues i borisë për të zgjidhur problemin rrugor? Vetëm ideja që njerëzit i bien borisë në zona të banuara, duhet të mjaftonte për këdo që ne nuk kemi asnjë të drejtë të quhemi europianë. Po ky është diskutim i gjatë dhe në këtë pikë patriotizmi fals mund të fitojë debatin, ndaj le të shkojmë më tutje.

Nëse jemi katilë me veten, përse duhet të jemi katilë me fëmijët, që i mbajmë tërëplotësisht në sedilen e parë dhe të palidhur me rrip. Nëse do të numërohen kokat e fëmijëve që shihen jashtë dritares së makinës, do të duhej të kishte me dhjetëra dorëheqje të krerëve më të lartë të Policisë Rrugore. Por këta smund të bëhen me faj. Gjithë ditën e lume u rrinë para-prapa pushtetarëve, duke u hapur rrugën; detyrë që e kryejnë me zell të madh dhe me saktësi të habitshme. Dhe gjithashtu janë tatimorët më të çuditshëm në botë, sidomos kur shpallin fushatën e gjobëvënies, kur shqetësohen më shumë për rripin e pavënë, kur janë të dypunësuar si taksistë të palicencuar dhe të trepunësuar kur i shërbejnë mafies së karrotrecëve. Ka muaj kur numri i gjobave e tejkalon atë të muajit pararendës, ndërkohë që në sjelljen tonë rrugore nuk ka ndryshuar asgjë.

Ndërsa dasmorët shqiptarë janë dasmorët më ekstremistë në botë. Ata përgjithësisht bllokojnë rrugët tona dhe trupat e tyre përgjithësisht gjenden jashtë dritareve. Janë të gjithë të gëzuar që po atë natë, dikush mund të humbë ligjërisht virgjërinë. Dhe me këtë rast, na bëjnë të gjithëve pjesë të të njëjtit gëzim. Vetëm se ne nuk dalim nga dritarja për shkak se këtë punë mund ta kemi kryer kohë më parë. Por jo se nuk jemi të gëzuar.

Sa herë ju ka rënë rasti të prisni me minuta të tëra derisa një femër të parkojë makinën në një vend ku mund të parkohet edhe një kamion? Nëse nuk ju ka rënë rasti, si duket nuk jetoni në kërthizë të Shqipërisë. Por do keni rast ta shuani kuriozitetin tuaj. Cili është ai institucion që lëshon patenta për detonatorë të tillë? Hajde merre vesh. Dhe mbi të gjitha, përse kur dikush është në vështirësi në rrugë, ndihma jonë e përnjëhershme është shtypja deri në dërrasë e borisë. Psikologët thonë që kjo e ndihmon njeriun të kthjellohet. Edhe kinezët e thonë: turbullohu se kthjellohesh.

Përse njerëzit mësojnë në autoshkolla gjithë ato gjëra që në jetën tonë as janë parë as janë dëgjuar, si p.sh. tabela e kafshëve të egra ose ca të tjera edhe më të çuditshme. Pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve që ecin në rrugë kundratabelë janë nevrikë patologjikë. Këshilla e përgjithshme është të mos kundërshtohen aty për aty. Mund të shkaktojnë dëme të pamatshme. Shajini pasi të jenë larguar të paktën 25 kilometra. Në këtë pikë është e sigurt që nuk ju dëgjojnë. Ti që je në rrugën tënde nuk arrin të inatosesh dot aq shpejt dhe aq fort sa ata që të kanë zënë rrugën dhe të detyrojnë ty të ecësh mbrapsht si zgjidhja më efikase dhe më europiane.

Është një fakt i pamohueshëm që qytetari këmbësor të falënderon kur i hap rrugën. Ai i shkreti preket nga ky gjest kalorësiak prej Mesjete. Por ja që Mesjeta nuk ka qenë krejt e keqe. Po çndodh në rrugët tona kur bie shi? Jo nuk bëhet fjalë për përmbytjen, por për çmendjen e makinave, jo të njerëzve kuptohet. Sa herë që bie shi, bie çmenduri. Makinat ecin me shpejtësi edhe më të madhe. Ka edhe më shumë makina në rrugë, se askush nuk do të laget. Po kjo dihet. Ajo që nuk dihet është se përse ngarësit e makinave shkruajnë mesazhe në celular. A nuk mund të mjaftoheshim vetëm me të folmen e paligjshme telefonike? Jo, pa tjetër duhet kthyer përgjigje në celular, madje me humor. Ndërsa në orët e vona të natës, të gjithë të pasionuarit pas Formula 1, mund të kënaqen me spektaklin e ofruar. Semaforët nuk respektohen, dhe kjo është e keqja më e vogël. Shpejtësia e ofruar është mbresëlënëse.

Veturat që shkaktojnë më shumë kaos në rrugët tona janë ato me targa CD. Ato nuk pyesin për asnjë lloj rregulli, sidomos kur i ngasin jo të huajt. Pastaj në vendin e dytë janë furgonët e shpërndarjes së mallrave. Ata janë pronarët e vërtetë të rrugës. Ata mund të ndalojnë kudo dhe kurdo. Dikur ishte një fjalë, i plotfuqishëm i lagjes. Mund të përdorim rishtas për këtë kategori, që për më tepër nuk i ka as makinat personale. Pastaj vijnë motorinot e picave dhe ata motorët që bëjnë zhurmë më shumë sesa tankset e komunizmit. Këta janë si elektronet e lira brenda atomit. Në radhë vijnë taksistët që kanë një marifet të jashtëzakonshëm. Ata i fitojnë gjithmonë betejat rrugore, me këdo. Hunda e makinës së tyre është më e shpejta në botë. Fuoristradat prepotente nuk do ti përmendim. Me ato nuk ia vlen të kruhesh. As policët nuk e bëjnë. Pastaj, në radhë menjëherë vijnë të gjithë këmbësorët. A duhen patentuar këmbësorët? Po! Të gjithë! Këmbësorët janë shkaku kryesor i trafikut qytetës. Ata ecin vend e pa vend. Ata nuk e duan jetën. Ata janë më të rrezikshëm sesa makinistët. Ata janë kandidatë për vetëvrasës. Dhe pikërisht këtu ndodh, që fillon kundërshtimi me idenë. Por nuk duhet kundërshtuar ideja, duhet kundërshtuar realiteti. Ai është i hidhur, jo ideja.

Pra, rreziku nuk janë ata të shkretë që tashmë e kanë kryer gjakderdhjen, por ajo masë qindra mijëshe që janë në listë pritjeje. Kjo masë eksplozive duhet ndaluar. Në mos nga ne, nga ata që hanë paret e Europës dhe këndojnë këngën tonë. Nuk mund të pajtohemi me mendësinë e një vendi ku një njeri kushton më pak sesa një tabelë. Zgjidhjet janë shumë të lehta e të shpejta.

Mjafton të bëhet pyetja si i bëhet hallit. Kryesorja është të kujdesemi të gjithë, këto ditë, për makinat me targa të huaja. Ata që i ngasin janë në rrezik. Edhe ne të tjerët.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Aksidentet, dhunimi i ligjit që vret
> 29/12/2009
> Andrea Stefani 
> Gazeta Shqip
> 
> Dy njerëz në ditë humbasin jetën nga aksidentet automobilistike! Nëse kjo statistikë e policisë e publikuar në media është e vërtetë, atëherë mund të thuhet se në Shqipëri rreth 700 njerëz në vit vriten nëpër rrugë nga përplasjet apo rrokullisjet e makinave. Është pa fjalë një bilanc alarmant lufte. Ndoshta shumë më pak civilë vriten në vende ku vlojnë betejat si Afganistani apo Iraku. Por numri tepër i lartë i vdekjeve në aksidente automobilistike është provë e një tjetër të vërtete të hidhur që fshihet në rrënjë të këtyre vdekjeve. Është prova e mungesës së zbatimit të ligjit. Në radhë të parë nga organet e policisë rrugore. Në këtë kuptim aksidentet e shumta që përgjakin rrugët dhe jetët e njerëzve nuk janë aksidente, por një kosto që shfaqet si domosdoshmëria e tmerrshme që na godet si ndëshkim për dhunimin që i bëjmë ligjit. Aksidentet rrugore bëhen kështu tërthorazi indeks i përgjakshëm i korruptimit të shërbimeve policore. Pas një aksidenti të sapondodhur në qendër të Tiranës, në bulevardin më të gjerë dhe më komod të vendit ku humbën jetën tre vetë, drejtues të lartë të policisë rrugore deklaruan: Policia do të reagojë jashtëzakonisht rreptë! Janë deklarata hipokrite që sikur tentojnë të fshehin me alarme  e betime populiste,  atë që prej shumë vitesh mbetet shkaku kryesor i aksidenteve, mungesën e zbatimit të ligjit. Sepse për të parandaluar vdekjet në trafik nuk lipset ndonjë reagim me rreptësi të jashtëzakonshme, por vetëm rreptësia e zakonshme, e përditshme dhe pakorruptueshme e ligjit.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


ky i di te gjitha...nuk ka fushe te jetes qe nuk merr vesh..ku nuk e gjen..ku nuk shkruan..ku nuk llap...eh kur te dali ndonje dite te na flase edhe per gjinokologjine se veq ajo fushe i ka mbete pa mbuluar...eksperti i leshit me lesh....

----------


## Edvin83

Faktorët e aksidenteve, që na sollën bilanc lufte
25/01/2010
Bledi Gila
Gazeta Shqip

Siguria Rrugore
Flasin ekspertët Berti Koxhaj e Mitat Tola: Si mund të zgjidhet

Aksidentet rrugore janë kthyer në një makth, jo vetëm për policinë, e cila vazhdon punën për parandalimin e tyre, por për të gjithë qytetarët. Shifrat alarmante janë ekspozuar çdo ditë, ku numërohen të vdekur e të plagosur nga këto ngjarje tragjike. Por deri tani, duket se ende nuk është gjetur një strategji për ti parandaluar këto shifra që rriten nga dita në ditë. Ekspertë të sigurisë rrugore shpjegojnë disa nga faktorët kryesorë që kanë ndikuar në rritjen e aksidenteve rrugore. Ish-drejtori i Policisë Rrugore, tashmë kreu i qendrës së studimeve të sigurisë rrugore, Berti Koxhaj, dhe eksperti tjetër i kësaj qendre, Mitat Tola, kanë shpjeguar disa nga këta faktorë që po ndikojnë në rritjen alarmante të aksidenteve, duke u shprehur se veç tyre ndikojnë edhe një sërë faktorësh të tjerë.

Pse ekziston një rritje e tillë e aksidenteve në vendin tonë?

Shtimi i aksidenteve në vendin tonë, sidomos gjatë vitit 2009, ku kanë sjellë një numër të lartë të viktimave dhe të të plagosurve rëndë, vjen nga një sërë faktorësh. Ndër arsyet kryesore do të rendisja që nga shtimi i shpejtë i popullsisë në raport me atë të vendeve me të ardhura të larta, migrimin prej 19 vjetësh të popullsisë nga zonat rurale në ato urbane, çka e bën këtë shtresë të shoqërisë më të varur dhe më të rrezikuar nga transporti i motorizuar. Automatikisht, e lidhur me arsyen e lartpërmendur vjen edhe shtimi deri në 15 herë ose me rreth 390 mijë mjete i parkut të automjeteve me targa regjistrimi vendi, në krahasim me numrin prej rreth 20 mijë automjetesh deri në vitin 1990. Pra, shtimi i automjeteve në rrugët tona me shifra kaq të mëdha, detyrimisht ka sjellë edhe një situatë më të ekspozuar përballë aksidenteve. Gjithashtu, duhet përmendur se arsye të tjera, po kaq të rëndësishme, janë edhe ndërtimi i rrugëve të reja e rikonstruksioni i atyre ekzistuese për të mbështetur zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit, i pashoqëruar me elementët e sigurisë pasive dhe aktive, si dhe shtimi në progresion gjeometrik me numrin e mjeteve në qarkullim i shtetasve që aftësohen për drejtimin e automjeteve nëpër këto rrugë, ku numërohen më se 780 mijë shtetas të pajisur me leje drejtimi automjeti, i realizuar në mjaft raste me amatorizëm të theksuar dhe lënia e këtij aktiviteti mjaft të rëndësishëm në dorë të strukturave të paspecializuara dhe të mbërthyera nga një korrupsion evident e i vazhdueshëm. Po ti shtosh kësaj situate edhe përgatitjen e kontingjenteve të drejtuesve të rinj të mjeteve dhe mungesën e madhe të përvojës së kësaj kategorie në drejtimin e mjeteve, që rrjedh nga mungesa e familjarizimit me mjetin e rrugën, pasi siç dihet deri në vitin 1990 drejtimi i mjetit ka qenë profesion, me mungesën e theksuar në elementët e sigurisë rrugore në rrugët tona si dhe të elementëve të edukatës rrugore, situata bëhet më tragjike. Këto ndryshime të shpejta fatkeqësisht nuk mund të ecin gjithnjë paralelisht me shtimin e masave të sigurisë rrugore e të sigurisë së jetës së shtetasve, për të cilat përgjegjës kryesor është shteti me strukturat e agjencitë përkatëse të zbatimit dhe të kontrollit të ligjit.

A mund të zgjidhet kjo situatë?

Fluksi në rritje i aksidentalitetit rrugor nuk mund të zgjidhet menjëherë, as me deklarata apo urdhra mediatikë të strukturave përgjegjëse, që për fat të keq edhe mediatikisht janë gjithnjë e më pak prezentë kohët e fundit. Kjo situatë kërkon ndërgjegjësim e përgjegjshmëri të këtyre strukturave për gjetje e akordim instrumentesh mbështetës, me aksione energjike dhe strategji të përbashkëta afatmesme dhe afatgjata të të gjithë aktorëve të sigurisë rrugore. Shkaqet e aksidenteve janë mjaft komplekse, ndërsa analiza e tyre evidenton problematikën që lidhet me disa faktorë që do ti cilësonim kritikë e që ndikojnë direkt në sigurinë rrugore.

Mund të na thoni ndonjë nga këta faktorë?

Një prej tyre është administrimi i të dhënave mbi aksidentet rrugore dhe kryerja e analizës për shkaqet e ndodhjes në nivel vendor, të dikastereve përgjegjëse deri në Komitetin Ndërministror të Sigurisë Rrugore. Nuk mund të justifikohet me asnjë lloj arsyeje mungesa e analizës dhe prezantimit nga strukturat përgjegjëse të Ministrisë së Transportit dhe Ministrisë së Brendshme, pranë Komitetit Ndërministror të Sigurisë Rrugore, të problematikës alarmante në shtimin e numrit të aksidenteve, të viktimave dhe të plagosurve e gjymtuarve jashtë çdo parashikimi. Ne na lind pyetja se si është e mundur që nuk mblidhet ky komitet prej 5 vjetësh?! Si është e mundur që Kryeministri i vendit nuk planifikon një ditë nga axhenda e tij për të mbledhur qoftë dhe për efekt mediatik, pasi shumë veprime bëhen vetëm për efekt mediatik, këtë strukturë të rëndësishme që me rregullore duhet të mblidhet çdo 3-mujor. Çfarë duhet të ndodhë më shumë se mbi 400 të vdekur në vit për të vënë alarmin për bilancin tragjik të jetës njerëzore të humbur nga krimi i rrugës?! Të mos harrojmë se viktimat e vetme në ditët e katastrofës së Shkodrës ishin një grua dhe një fëmijë fatkeq, që humbën jetën, jo nga përmbytjet, por në aksidente rrugore. Ne vazhdojmë të jemi i vetmi vend i Europës, ku nuk mund të gjesh asnjë të dhënë për termat dhe numrin e aksidenteve rrugore në buletinet e enteve publike ose të organeve policore. Faqet zyrtare të internetit janë të zbrazura dhe asnjë koment, numër aksidentesh apo analizë nuk gjendet. Ky hermetizëm në lidhje me administrimin e aksidenteve rrugore ka lidhje me një kulturë të fshehjes së këtyre ngjarjeve, duke harruar se çdo ditë, të gjithë jemi nën një presion të madh të raportimit nga ana e medias elektronike vizive dhe asaj të shkruar. Dhe të mos harrojmë që kjo situatë bëhet absurde po të kemi parasysh që investimi në krijimin e database-it për administrimin, analizën e raportimin e të dhënave të aksidenteve rrugore krijon mundësi të shkëlqyera për të informuar në çdo kohë, jo vetëm strukturat qeveritare, por edhe mediat e publikun për situatën reale të sigurisë në rrugët tona.

Si ndikon rritja e transportit rrugor dhe ajo e motorizimit?

Një tjetër faktor i rëndësishëm për aksidentet rrugore është edhe rritja e vrullshme e vëllimit të transportit rrugor dhe motorizimi mjaft i shpejtë i vendit; kontroll i pakët dhe jo serioz i ngarkesave dhe transporteve të lëndëve të rrezikshme dhe mjeteve të tonazhit të rëndë. Në 19 vjet ndryshime e reforma demokratike të ekonomisë së tregut të lirë, vendi ynë është përballur me një rritje agresive të kapacitetit të transportit rrugor. Është fakt rritja 15 herë më e lartë se në 1990 e parkut të mjeteve. Numrit prej rreth 300 mijë automjetesh në qarkullim me targa regjistrimi vendase (nga rreth 390 mijë të regjistruara, diferenca është pjesa e dalë nga qarkullimi për shkak të amortizimit), po ti shtosh rreth 70-100 mijë automjete që qarkullojnë transit, përbën një shtim të konsiderueshëm, por gjithsesi shumë më të ulët në raport me vendet e tjera të BE-së apo rajonit, krahasuar me numrin e popullsisë. Reagimi i strukturave të kontrollit të zbatimit të ligjit, përkatësisht policisë rrugore, ushtrohet rëndom në mënyrë të panevojshme, kryesisht ndaj drejtuesve të veturave. Të gjithë, në cilësinë e drejtuesit të mjetit, besojmë se kanë vënë re që kontrollet vend e pa vend në formë rutinë të strukturave policore në rrugë për verifikim dokumentacioni, verifikim gjobash të pa arkëtuara etj., pa objekt specifik apo konstatim kundërvajtje, arrijnë deri në bezdisje, aq sa shpesh qëllon që për të mbërritur në destinacion nga Tirana në Vlorë e gjetiu, të ndalesh edhe 5-10 herë. Në një kohë që nuk tregohet e njëjta vëmendje ndaj mjeteve që transportojnë ngarkesa të rrezikshme apo ngarkesa mbi normë, kundërvajtjet e të cilave mund të shkaktojnë ngjarje me përmasa krejtësisht të paparashikuara. Vlen të nënvizohet fakti se akoma pas dhjetë vjetësh nga hyrja në fuqi e Kodit Rrugor vazhdon të mungojë një akt nënligjor për të bërë efektiv kontrollin e shpejtësisë së mjeteve të tonazhit të rëndë gjatë qarkullimit të tyre nëpërmjet aparateve të montuara në to, të quajtur Tahografe, kur në vendet e BE-së po shkohet në evidentimin e mbikëqyrjen e tyre nëpërmjet kontrollit satelitor. Akoma, edhe pse ekzistojnë instrumentet matës, nuk procedohet me verifikimin e ngarkesave mbi normë për mjetet e rënda. Është e domosdoshme që strukturat përgjegjëse të përpilojnë aktet përkatëse për implementimin e këtyre standardeve, tani që jemi në kohë dhe jo të kujtohemi siç ndodh rëndomë, vetëm pasi të ndodhin ngjarje me pasoja të rënda.

----------


## OPARI

Kame 10 vjet ne kete qytet dhe vetem 3 viktima kame degjuare te vriten aksidentalisht ne qytet ndersa ne TR diskutohet se ku do ndodhi sot 
nuk eshte faji i shtimit te popullsise apo i makinave por nuk zbatohet rregullorja dhe ligji plus sinjalistikat ,ka dhe njerez qe nuk ja kane iden nga qarkullimi por n q se ti si shofer respekton rregulloren nuk aksidenti nuk do kete viktima 

Pastaj ne shqiperi me sa di une siguracioni eshte i njejte si per 18 vjecarin ashtu dhe per 30,40,50,60 vjecarin,si per ate qe ben aksidente 2-3 here ne vite ashtu dhe per ate qe ska bere kurre ,si ai qe ben 2000km ne vite dhe ai qe ben 50000km  qe per mendimin time kane rendesi shume per te eliminuar aksidentet pasi do mendohesh 2 here kur siguracionin e shikon qe te rritet 

tiranen e kemi si indi nga mynyra se si eshte qarkullimi

----------


## Edvin83

Studimi, Banka Botërore: Një aksident i kushton vendit tonë 200 mijë euro
Shekulli Online | 18/04/2010 

Në një raport të përbashkët të Bankës Botërore dhe Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, Shqipëria renditet ndër vendet që kanë numrin më të madh të aksidenteve rrugore. Studimi i këtyre dy organizatave që mban titullin "Vdekja mbi rrota", merret me kostot e aksidenteve në vendet me të ardhura të ulëta, një kategori ku radhitet edhe vendi ynë, prodhimi bruto i së cilës nuk e kalon limitin 1,2 për qind. Sipas këtij raporti, kostoja e një aksidenti me pasojë vdekjen në vendin tonë, mund të shkojë në shifrën 195 mijë euro. Ndërsa lloji tjetër i aksidentit, i cili nuk përfundon me vdekje, por me lëndimin e qytetarëve llogaritet të ketë një kosto që arrin deri në 75 mijë euro. Statistikat tregojnë se vetëm gjatë vitit 2009-të, në vendin tonë ka ndodhur rreth 1465 aksidente rrugore, gjatë të cilave ka humbur jetën rreth 491 njerëz. Nga një llogari e thjeshtë e këtyre shifrave BB, ka nxjerrë si përfundim një shifër të përafërt të kostos së aksidenteve rrugore në vendin tonë. Kështu, në fund të një viti, fatura e shtetit shqiptar vetëm për aksidentet shkon rreth 100 milionë euro. Bankës Botërore në këto kushte i kërkuar Shqipërisë të ndërhyrje në mënyrë emergjente për të financuar në sigurinë rrugore, pasi kosto e dëmeve të shkaktuara nga aksidente është shumë herë më e lartë se shpenzimet që duhet të kryejë qeveria për të mbrojtur jetën e qytetareve. Dhe për BB, kjo është një kosto e papranueshme.
Rritja në një farë mase e të ardhurave në shumë nga vendet në zhvillim, në të cilat radhitet edhe Shqipëria, ka çuar në shtimin e mjeteve motorike dhe vëllimin e trafikut, por kapaciteti menaxhues i sigurisë rrugore, infrastruktura rrugore dhe përforcimi i rregullave të sigurisë së trafikut nuk kanë ndryshuar me të njëjtin ritëm. Si rezultat, aksidentet e trafikut rrugor janë kthyer në një sfidë madhore të shëndetit publik.


Të rrezikuarit
Raporti nënvijëzon se rreth 30-40 për qind e viktimave kanë qenë njerëz, të cilët nuk përdorin automjetet, por lëviznin në këmbë. Më të rrezikuar ndaj aksidenteve janë grupmoshat me produktivitet ekonomik. Kështu 55 për qind e të vdekurve nga trafiku rrugor në vendet e Europës lindore i përkasin moshës 15 deri 44 vjeç, dhe më shumë se 80 për qind e të vdekurve janë meshkuj. Fëmijët dhe të moshuarit janë gjithashtu vulnerabël ndaj aksidenteve, veçanërisht kur janë në rolin e këmbësorit, dhe kanë mundësi 7 deri në 9 herë më shumë të vdesin në një aksident në krahasim me pasagjerët në makinë. Raporti i vdekjeve midis përdoruesve të ndryshëm të linjave rrugore ndryshon nga njeri vend në tjetrin, duke reflektuar kështu diferencat ndaj ekspozimit dhe sigurisë. "Shumica e vdekjeve në trafikun rrugor ndodh me pasagjerët e mjeteve të motorizuara me katër rrota. Gjithsesi, dhe vdekjet e këmbësorëve mbeten shumë të larta në disa, vende duke përbërë 40 për qind ose më shumë të totalit të vdekjeve në linjat rrugore në vende si Shqipëria, Bjellorusia e Kirgistani" thuhet në raport. Një faktor për rritjen e numrit të vdekjeve në rrugë është edhe keqpërdorimi i alkoolit nga ata që drejtojnë një automjet. Në fund të raportit Banka Botërore rendit një listë me sugjerime, që autoritete vendore duhet të marrin parasysh, në mënyrë që të përmirësojnë disi situatën.

----------


## Mr Zeid

Kush e di ate historin e fatos kriminel nanos ne nje fshat te durresit. e shtypi fshatarin e varfer dhe as qe e mbajti makinen fare. ashtu i dehur tap. sja beri syri tert

----------


## martini1984

> sonush.. je sic te kam pikturuar une..
> shiko se me cilet puthesh ne mendime e urrejtje..
> me enveristet.. si ki drituku..
> se ashtu je ne fakt.. 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> ja te shohim pak sharllatanin dhe kryecubin enverist por dhe kryehajdut.. edvin ramen.. se kush eshte.. si "urbanist"..
> ...


W.W.W.W
yes

----------


## Qyfyre

Ore keni dale jashte teme. Dydrinas e kishte hallin te shante Ramen, ju keni hallin e viktimave dhe si te rregullohet gjendja.

----------


## benseven11

> Studimi, Banka Botërore: Një aksident i kushton vendit tonë 200 mijë euro
> Shekulli Online | 18/04/2010 
> 
> Në një raport të përbashkët të Bankës Botërore dhe Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, Shqipëria renditet ndër vendet që kanë numrin më të madh të aksidenteve rrugore. Studimi i këtyre dy organizatave që mban titullin "Vdekja mbi rrota", merret me kostot e aksidenteve në vendet me të ardhura të ulëta, një kategori ku radhitet edhe vendi ynë, prodhimi bruto i së cilës nuk e kalon limitin 1,2 për qind. Sipas këtij raporti, kostoja e një aksidenti me pasojë vdekjen në vendin tonë, mund të shkojë në shifrën 195 mijë euro. Ndërsa lloji tjetër i aksidentit, i cili nuk përfundon me vdekje, por me lëndimin e qytetarëve llogaritet të ketë një kosto që arrin deri në 75 mijë euro. Statistikat tregojnë se vetëm gjatë vitit 2009-të, në vendin tonë ka ndodhur rreth 1465 aksidente rrugore, gjatë të cilave ka humbur jetën rreth 491 njerëz. Nga një llogari e thjeshtë e këtyre shifrave BB, ka nxjerrë si përfundim një shifër të përafërt të kostos së aksidenteve rrugore në vendin tonë. Kështu, në fund të një viti, fatura e shtetit shqiptar vetëm për aksidentet shkon rreth 100 milionë euro. Bankës Botërore në këto kushte i kërkuar Shqipërisë të ndërhyrje në mënyrë emergjente për të financuar në sigurinë rrugore, pasi kosto e dëmeve të shkaktuara nga aksidente është shumë herë më e lartë se shpenzimet që duhet të kryejë qeveria për të mbrojtur jetën e qytetareve. Dhe për BB, kjo është një kosto e papranueshme.
> Rritja në një farë mase e të ardhurave në shumë nga vendet në zhvillim, në të cilat radhitet edhe Shqipëria, ka çuar në shtimin e mjeteve motorike dhe vëllimin e trafikut, por kapaciteti menaxhues i sigurisë rrugore, infrastruktura rrugore dhe përforcimi i rregullave të sigurisë së trafikut nuk kanë ndryshuar me të njëjtin ritëm. Si rezultat, aksidentet e trafikut rrugor janë kthyer në një sfidë madhore të shëndetit publik.
> 
> 
> Të rrezikuarit
> Raporti nënvijëzon se rreth 30-40 për qind e viktimave kanë qenë njerëz, të cilët nuk përdorin automjetet, por lëviznin në këmbë. Më të rrezikuar ndaj aksidenteve janë grupmoshat me produktivitet ekonomik. Kështu 55 për qind e të vdekurve nga trafiku rrugor në vendet e Europës lindore i përkasin moshës 15 deri 44 vjeç, dhe më shumë se 80 për qind e të vdekurve janë meshkuj. Fëmijët dhe të moshuarit janë gjithashtu vulnerabël ndaj aksidenteve, veçanërisht kur janë në rolin e këmbësorit, dhe kanë mundësi 7 deri në 9 herë më shumë të vdesin në një aksident në krahasim me pasagjerët në makinë. Raporti i vdekjeve midis përdoruesve të ndryshëm të linjave rrugore ndryshon nga njeri vend në tjetrin, duke reflektuar kështu diferencat ndaj ekspozimit dhe sigurisë. "Shumica e vdekjeve në trafikun rrugor ndodh me pasagjerët e mjeteve të motorizuara me katër rrota. Gjithsesi, dhe vdekjet e këmbësorëve mbeten shumë të larta në disa, vende duke përbërë 40 për qind ose më shumë të totalit të vdekjeve në linjat rrugore në vende si Shqipëria, Bjellorusia e Kirgistani" thuhet në raport. Një faktor për rritjen e numrit të vdekjeve në rrugë është edhe keqpërdorimi i alkoolit nga ata që drejtojnë një automjet. Në fund të raportit Banka Botërore rendit një listë me sugjerime, që autoritete vendore duhet të marrin parasysh, në mënyrë që të përmirësojnë disi situatën.


Sipas këtij raporti, kostoja e një aksidenti me pasojë vdekjen në vendin tonë, mund të shkojë në shifrën 195 mijë euro.Si e kane llogaritur?Aksident trafiku 195 mije euro?Eshte shume,nuk ka mundesi.

----------


## Edvin83

> Sipas këtij raporti, kostoja e një aksidenti me pasojë vdekjen në vendin tonë, mund të shkojë në shifrën 195 mijë euro.Si e kane llogaritur?Aksident trafiku 195 mije euro?Eshte shume,nuk ka mundesi.


Makina e prishur-20 000 euro
Kostoja e transportit te kufomes dhe shpenzime spitalore-500 euro
Kostoja ligjore e mbylljes se ceshtjes-5000 euro
Kostoja e fitimeve qe personi i vdekur mund te merrte po te jetonte, plus taksat nga shteti dhe fitime te tjera te padeklaruara--165 500 euro
_____________________________________________

Totali:                                195 000 euro


Kostoja e parandalimit te aksidentit duke vendosur semafore, sinjalistike dhe mjete te tjera paralajmeruese plus edukim--1000 euro....

----------

